# Need Catchy Names for "Knit Clubs"



## ghosking

Hi All:

We are expanding our knit clubs all over town, and need to come up with some "catchy" names.....any and all ideas will be appreciated and considered  THANKS


----------



## Leonora

Knit n Knatter Club; Niffty Knitters; The Quick Knit Club; Purls of Wisdom; Crafty Knitters, that's all I can think of just now. Leonora.


----------



## ghosking

They are great to start with  Thank you hun


----------



## Homeshppr

Needle Nuts
Knittie Bitties
Stitches Witches
Stash Busters
Wooly Wonders or Wooly Women
Sock Rockers
Kneedle Knockers
Cable Mabels
Garter Grannies
Knitten Kittens

Cast-Ons
Row Counters
Stitch Makers
Flying Needles


----------



## Leonora

You're evry welcome. Leonora.


ghosking said:


> They are great to start with  Thank you hun


----------



## RookieRetiree

How about Twisted Stitchers? Purls of Wisdom? Cable Grams?


----------



## knittykitty

How about 

Slipped Stitches

Knit 2gether

Purls Will Knit


----------



## MarciaV

I belong to one called "Knit Wits"


----------



## pfallon44

How about Knit Wits?


----------



## maried

Knit Wits; Knit & Bitch, Knitting Corner, String of Purls.
My contribution, Marie


----------



## Sheila_T

If there are only women, an idea is 'Chicks With Sticks'. I love the other ideas added as well.

Sheila


----------



## jbagnall

knit wits, natter and knit. purls of wisdom :lol:


----------



## GGailS

Hi - hope you are in the Toronto - East York area re the Knitting classes.
Catchy names:
K1P2
Needlewear
Pick-up Stitches
Knitting Bee
The House of Wool (or Knitters)
Stitching (not stitches as this is a brand name)
Ewe Can Knit 
Stasher's Circle (or Club)


----------



## dolores angleton

We call our the" Walnut street needle nuts "
also located on Walnut street in town.


----------



## Homeshppr

knittykitty said:


> How about
> 
> Slipped Stitches
> 
> Knit 2gether
> 
> Purls Will Knit


Aww....Knit 2gether makes me smile :wink: Good one.


----------



## adel

I am sure you willm have a great laugh as well as knitting.

what about "IN STITCHES"


----------



## rigatonibabe

ghosking said:


> Hi All:
> 
> We are expanding our knit clubs all over town, and need to come up with some "catchy" names.....any and all ideas will be appreciated and considered  THANKS


how about:
Knit Wits


----------



## MamaKing

Nutty Knitters


----------



## ernai

How about

Luv2knit

Maybe names of stitches:-

Garters and Stockinettes
Diamonds and Bobbles
Drop Stitch
Twisted Taffies


----------



## venicesusie

We are the Needle Jabbers. Sometimes more jabbering than needling.


----------



## susanstr

My group in Florida is called Stitch and Chat


----------



## justsews

We have a knitting club at our church called "Woolgatherers"


----------



## Ann DeGray

ghosking said:


> Hi All:
> 
> We are expanding our knit clubs all over town, and need to come up with some "catchy" names.....any and all ideas will be appreciated and considered  THANKS


Well, I was hoping to start one in Omaha I wanted to call "Knitting with the Slightly Unravelled" but haven't had any luck finding knitters in Omaha. Seems a shame to have (what I think is a good name) a name but no people to go with it.


----------



## Auldchick

Our knitter's circle meet every Friday P.M. at the Opus Cafe. I have to admit we do more yakking and laughing than we do knitting, so we came up with the name "Yarn Yakkers". I hope you have as much fun with your group. Let us know what name you decided on.


----------



## MJRITCHEY

Knaughty Knitters


----------



## Ronie

I'm nimblenana on Ravelry and thought a good name would be nimbleknitters


----------



## Heide

The clickers


----------



## laminitagirl

My group is called Hooks and Needles.


----------



## Dmarie

I love the names so far, I was thinking maybe Knitting Nanny's. Knit upon a time. Some Knitting Wits. Good luck what ever you take.


----------



## Dreamweaver

The group I started does several different kinds of needleworks so we are Stitcher's Unanimous. Some other thoughts; Ew'es Knittin'
Fiber Foxes
Fancy Fingers
Yarn Over's
Knit Nacks


----------



## celiaj

How about Knit and Chat?

Celia


----------



## ghosking

Thank you everyone for your input  I'll let you know what is chosen  HUGS to everyone and have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Naughty Knitter

I belong to two groups one is Naughty Knitters

and the other is KnitWits

The Naughty Knitters are a lot more fun!!!!!!!


----------



## coloursofgrace

How about knitting wips (works in progress)


----------



## Missylayne

What ever the name of your town is + knitters

PEARL JAM


----------



## barellyknitting

"In Stitches"
"Knitting Are Us"
"A Knack for Knitting"
"A Stitch In Time"
"Yarn Divas"
"Knit Pickers"
"Flying Fingers"
"Knot Afraid of Needles"
Knit 1 Purl 2

Guess that's it for now!


----------



## mishalewandowski

'The needel dancers of ______hit the stage.'


----------



## grammasam

Homeshppr said:


> knittykitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about
> 
> Slipped Stitches
> 
> Knit 2gether
> 
> Purls Will Knit
> 
> 
> 
> Aww....Knit 2gether makes me smile :wink: Good one.
Click to expand...

Knitted Purls
I also love the Knit 2gether


----------



## ghosking

O My Goodness  What a beautiful baby  Love the outfit


----------



## Nanakess

KnitBats

Lounge Knitters


----------



## aem

I belonged to one and we called ourselves "The knutty Knitters".because we always had so much fun! I'll be interested in what you decide on. Good luck!


----------



## begining knitting

I like the name knit and natter.
Anyway good luck whatever name you choose
beginning knitting


----------



## mamaknits

our group is called "loosely knit"


----------



## lalitha

I think knit2gether is nice.


----------



## PamieSue1

Knitters R Us


----------



## ATLflightattendant

"The Knit Chicks" or "Knit Chicks"


----------



## marthasdaughter

Knit Pickers


----------



## gshowman

I put an ad in the community section of craigslist hoping to get 2 or 3 people to show up and 15 came the first night! Don't give up on starting a group. We're looking for a name so this thread has been a big help.


----------



## lovehomemade

How about Sit'n'Knit


----------



## Homeshppr

Great turnout! Just goes to show there IS a desire for knitters to get together with new friends.

Keep us posted on the progress of your group--and let us know which name you choose.

Happy Knitting to all of you.


----------



## gshowman

Our new group meets at our townhome complex clubhouse. The complex is called Glenstone Village, so we are the Village Knitt-idiots!!! Makes me laugh every time


----------



## gamce

"Sticks and Stashes"
or "Sticks and Stashers"


----------

